# Anyone interested in the Fenix TK11 LED Lights



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We maybe bringing in another popular light. LMK what your thoughts are and I can possible run a nice intro sale.

Here is the info:

Fenix TK11

TK11 Black (225 Lumens)
Supplier's SKU: TK11-2
• Cree Premium (Q5) 7090 XR-E LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel (Patented):
Turbo Mode: 225 Lumens
2.7 hours (one 18650 Li-ion battery)
1.5 hours (two CR123A batteries)
General Mode: Constant 60 Lumens
12 hours (one 18650 Li-ion battery)
10 hours (two CR123A batteries)
• Highly efficient polished reflector - throws beam over 200 meters
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Uses one 4.2V 18650 Li-ion or two 3V CR123A lithium batteries
• 135mm (L) x34mm (D)
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• 152-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
• Tactical tailcap switch with momentary-on function
• Tactical removable grip-ring for cigar-hold technique
• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
• Included accessories: one holster, lanyard, rubber switch boot and two spare o-rings

Pricing: $74.99 USD
Note this unit does not include batteries









Rechargeable Batteries and Charger

Price: $25.99 USD









Let me know I can work out some shipping etc..


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd be interested. Been looking at these recently.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I may be interested - depending on what price they are when they hit the UK...


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

well I'm trying to figure out how many are interested and I would work out a group buy 

how about we do 5 to 10...

let me know who is interested.


----------

